# Meanwhile in Croatia



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

I found a Facebook group with pictures from my lovely country. Since most of them are on Croatian, I'll translate them in best manner. Enjoy them, and let's have a good laugh.

WARNING: Some pictures may be offensive

Let's start! Commenting is welcome!


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)




----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Bottom one looks nice Schrody.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Hoodie for a thief


----------



## bookmasta (May 15, 2014)

Croatia!


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Wish i knew how to post pics, it's all i can do to switch the damned thing on.:dejection:

i DO love that smilie.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Forbidden playing in children's plaground






ER backwards






Rape bakery


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Wish i knew how to post pics, it's all i can do to switch the damned thing on.:dejection:
> 
> i DO love that smilie.



Go to "reply", above you'll see a tool tray, click on a little picture of a tree, and then select upload form computer or from a link. It's simple! And if you're pasting a link, remove the tick where it says "remove remote file...".


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Re; My sig.

- - - Updated - - -

Schrody, when it comes to this stuff i'm a total plank.

So afraid of messing up.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Re; My sig.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Come on, you can do it!

Reply - little picture with the tree next to the Earth with red x - click - from computer - basic uploader - select files - upload files, OR from URL - paste the link - remove the tick - ok, and that's it. Just try it!


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Feel free to post your pictures too!


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Camel what??!


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Come on, you can do it!
> 
> Reply - little picture with the tree next to the Earth with red x - click - from computer - basic uploader - select files - upload files, OR from URL - paste the link - remove the tick - ok, and that's it. Just try it!



No way Schrody, it isn't going to happen. Absolutely NO confidence, AT all.


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Great pics though Schrody, Camel balls indeed. tut'tut.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

It's says "handiwork", but someone messed up translation XD






A proper way to ride a tram






We call it peka, you would say under the bell


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> No way Schrody, it isn't going to happen. Absolutely NO confidence, AT all.



Come on! Just a little picture. You can delete it afterwards. For me?









dither said:


> Great pics though Schrody, Camel balls indeed. tut'tut.



Yeah, we're crazy like that.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Guy in a yellow is a cop


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Titanic


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

"Just for me!" (which is a store's slogan), underneath: earth for a grave







Fertilization/insemination of the roads (not a spelling mistake, someone removed a letter)


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Ever thought of becoming  travel-agent? ;-)


----------



## popsprocket (May 15, 2014)

Oh man, that guy in green carrying the bow is my hero.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

It says: "please flush when done", we have a word for it which can mean defecating and emergency. Still, bad translation.











Police car got towed


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Old fart






Working hours: Mon - Fri 4-6 p.m., lunch break: 4.30 - 5.30 p.m.


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

"So I was sitting at the terrace when Chinese fell on my head"






Price list

Coffee
Tea
Schnapps 

We don't serve alcohol!!!






Attorney

Alija Slaughtered 

In the back yard


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

Figs






Action (like discount prices)






Closed because of opening


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

I'm acting/playing a parent on the PTA 






He who cuts whiskers on my cat, I let you know my husband was 14 years in the military






Bridge isn't for f***ing other people's wifes, girlfriends, and widows. Bridge is a private property.


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

We're not worki ng today






We have sauerkraut






Not open






We have pregnant pants and skirts


----------



## Gumby (May 20, 2014)

Those are great pics, Schrody.  I especially like the car wrapped and protected by Spiderman.


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Those are great pics, Schrody.  I especially like the car wrapped and protected by Spiderman.



Ah, you mean, Spyderman?


----------

